# New cable boxes play DVDs, MP3s



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

In the cable industry's latest move to combat competition from satellite TV, Charter Communications will soon introduce its most feature-packed cable set-top box yet. 
The box, to be released in the fall, records programming onto a hard drive, has a built-in DVD player and can serve as a media center for digital photos and music. The dual-tuner device supports two TVs, allowing users to simultaneously record two different shows, or watch one program in one room while playing another show in another. It also supports high-definition television, video-on- demand and pay-per-view services.

http://edition.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/07/16/charter.dvdbox.ap/index.html


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

MOXI or similar?


----------

